# Do you think Cinco De Mayo will be busy for deliveries



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Especially if there’s a lot of Mexican restaurant, I really hope people will order


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

If I were going to deliver food (which I'm not, I like to deliver people) I would sit at the Taco Bell parking lot and run GrubHub and cherry pick high tip orders from the stoners who will order Taco Bell just "because it's cinco de mayo BRO!"


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Not many people in the US care about a minor Mexican holiday, so no I don't think it will be any busier than a normal Thursday.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It's not a big holiday. Actually no holiday is that great anymore. 15 years ago, cinco de mayo was great.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I expect to reject a lot of offers that day. Wednesday, on the other hand, is Star Wars day. That should be pretty lucrative.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

If anything it will be slightly more busy for pax hauling. In my market it’s an excuse to go out and party on a week night. Bars have promotions for taco and margarita specials and such. I doubt delivery drivers will see much of an increase.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

In 2020, the cops came to a Mexican restaurant that was like Black Friday inside. due to covid violations by the drivers waiting to pick up. Nothing moving.
Last year in my area, the whole system came to a hault. 
Mexican restaurants were totally swamped.
People were getting their orders 2 hours later, they would try cancelling and they couldn't,
It was a mess.
I am at least staying away from Mexican restaurants this year. We'll see.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Especially if there’s a lot of Mexican restaurant, I really hope people will order


It's regional and market dependent. In my NYC Metro market it will be busy at the several Mexican Restaurants we have. No idea about your market.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ted Fink said:


> I would sit at the Taco Bell parking lot and run GrubHub and cherry pick high tip orders


We can tell you don't do food delivery, there's no such thing as a "high tip Taco Bell order"!!! You'd have a better chance at spotting a real life Unicorn walking down the street!


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Seamus said:


> It's regional and market dependent. In my NYC Metro market it will be busy at the several Mexican Restaurants we have. No idea about your market.


true. i should have checked my earnings from last year if i did work cinco. gonna check


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Seamus said:


> It's regional and market dependent. In my NYC Metro market it will be busy at the several Mexican Restaurants we have. No idea about your market.


ok so i did work cinco de mayo from last year but i was a 7am-12pm person. cant really answer well because i didnt work much during that lunch and didnt do dinner that time. i was happy enough though from that earnings


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Cinco de Mayo is much more a drinking "holiday", at least in my part of the world especially since it's on a Thursday this year. Will be busy on Uber / Lyft from the afternoon hours till 2ish am.

As far as food deliveries, I wouldn't expect it to be any busier or quieter than your typical Thursday. That said, I would advise you to avoid Mexican restaurants like the plague as they'll most likely be in the weeds all day long.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

My experience is also that it's a go out and drink holiday. I would expect deliveries to be a mess with long waits since Mexican restaurants will be slammed.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> My experience is also that it's a go out and drink holiday. I would expect deliveries to be a mess with long waits since Mexican restaurants will be slammed.


Not surprised about the second sentence


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I don't have data from my deliveries for GrubuHub during CdM last year. I checked the UE earnings and it was fairly busy. I didn't clean up, but I did pretty well. I don't know if they were all from Mexican restaurants. UE doesn't show that.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

It will be busy, too busy. I pick up everything other than Mexican on that day. The wait times are outrageous.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

May 5th 2020 was a disaster for Mexican restaurants because the wait times were ridiculous. Last year was not bad because places were open. This year should be the same as last year. It will just be a normal Thursday.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

These abominations occured today, on Taco Tuesday. 

I shudder to think of what's in store for me on Cinco de Mayo.


----------



## ThanksUber (Jul 26, 2017)

Nope. This is a holiday where people get together and have home cooked meals or a cookout. It will be the opposite. Slow to dead in Mexican-American communities. Might be better in the inner city where they lack real Mexican restaurants.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cinco de Mayo is just another excuse for drinkers to drink.
Sort of like Saint Patrick’s Day, the only difference being that nobody pretends to be a Mexican for a day.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

It's pretty much a holiday made up here in the US.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Cinco de Mayo is just another excuse for drinkers to drink.
> Sort of like Saint Patrick’s Day, the only difference being that nobody pretends to be a Mexican for a day.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> It's pretty much a holiday made up here in the US.


Aren't most? I call them Hallmark Holidays. Most Holidays are commercialized and lost the true meaning.

To the OP, past years I did pretty good with PAX on on Cinco De Mayo, I looked back last year and I only did one food delivery that evening.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> Aren't most? I call them Hallmark Holidays. Most Holidays are commercialized and lost the true meaning.
> 
> To the OP, past years I did pretty good with PAX on on Cinco De Mayo, I looked back last year and I only did one food delivery that evening.


Thank you for the input. So I did work on Cinco de Mayo last year but I was working from 7 AM through noon so I can’t really give the best answer. It was good enough for me. And I can’t do rideshare‘s because I don’t have a license. Doing food delivery on the bike


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Chrisskates808 said:


> Thank you for the input. So I did work on Cinco de Mayo last year but I was working from 7 AM through noon so I can’t really give the best answer. It was good enough for me. And I can’t do rideshare‘s because I don’t have a license. Doing food delivery on the bike


Well, good luck! I would shoot for taking any ping that paid decently and WASN'T a Mexican restaurant.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I had my dash running for lunch even though I didn't leave home. I was tired and dozing off. I did decline a $22 order for a Mexican restaurant. It was a large order requiring the catering bag picture so I am sure it would have paid more but I'm not doing Mexican restaurants today. The distance was also too far.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Well, good luck! I would shoot for taking any ping that paid decently and WASN'T a Mexican restaurant.


last night was not that great. hoping cinco de mayo and mother's day weekend catches up. idk if its just me, but i stopped working monday and tuesdays since its so crappy


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Shitty so far.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

It was crappy , I went home around 630pm once all the pings for the Mexican restaurants started pouring in. The offers were crappy and the parking lots were jammed pack per the usual cinco de mayo.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

From 5 PM - 9 PM I did 1 eats order and 6 rides. Not bad for my rural area over saturated with drivers.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Grubhubflub said:


> Shitty so far.


If it makes you feel any better, rideshare has been mostly crap all day as well, at least over here.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

It wasn't the worst night I had. I accepted a $20 order on GH and ended up assigning it after 10 minutes of waiting. I immediately accepted a $25 offer on DD that ended up paying me $37. I made $55 on 2 DD deliveries and I came home now.

Declined an $18 , 14 mile delivery on DD on my way home because it would have been 14 miles back.

There's peak pay starting in 3 minutes so it won't be worth staying out longer.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

It was a very good night from 6 to 9 here. I didn’t take a single Mexican Restaurant offer and there were plenty. Let the uninformed take them all! The 2 that I drove by were packed with lines out the door so I knew the kitchens would be slammed and way behind. There seemed to be a shortage of drivers to meet demand so I kept taking good doubles all night. All in all an excellent night.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

It was absolute garbage last night. The first decent order I got was from DD, a hole in the wall Mexican place. Stupid me, I forgot what day it was and took it. And then I get there and the non-English speakers tell me something undecipherable in Spanglish that sounded like not ready. They have order tickets stacked and a bunch of other stupid drivers like me waiting. I would normally cancel at that, but instead I thought I'd wait for a UE order. It never came. Nothing from UE at dinner time! 20 minutes later I still don't have the order and again I get undecipherable Spanglish. I think she was saying she never got the order for Omar. Whatever. Cancel.

The rest of the night was crappy too. I got a couple of offers from Taco places which looked decent but I knew better than to take those. I finished with a Little Caesars pickup. I get there and the meth-head behind the counter says it hasn't been started (note: they weren't busy) and it'll be 15 MINUTES. Immediate cancel and head home! So I quit with just $40 in three hours. Maybe my worst outing ever. * F*** Stinko De Mayo.*


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Last Thursday was $46 for the 3 hour (5-8) "Dinner Rush".
Last night same time $76.
Was being bombarded by seemingly great Mexican Restaurant offers.
Didn't accept a single one.
I did do one Chipotle early, around 5:15.
Thursdays are not one of my strong nights, but I think I was lifted by other drivers being stuck waiting to pick up Mexican, and I did anything but.
BTW, the referral amount in my area went from $900 to $200 and yesterday it was completely gone.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> BTW, the referral amount in my area went from $900 to $200 and yesterday it was completely gone.


It went to 1,200 here. I dont know why, since I haven't made 1200$ off dd in the past 2 months.


----------

